# glauerti, tristis, indicus, and red ackie pics



## glebopalma (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I saw some great pics over here so in return a few pics I took. Enjoy.

_V. indicus_





















_V. acanthurus acanthurus_

























_V. tristis tristis_ Maybe someone can tell me wich region this species come from?




















_V. glauerti_

























Cheers,

Jonne Seijdel


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 18, 2007)

Great pics jonne!

love the glauerti!


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 18, 2007)

great work


----------



## eladidare (Aug 18, 2007)

nice ackies!


----------



## Retic (Aug 18, 2007)

Since getting my V.indicus they have definitely become my favourite monitor species available in this country.
Nice pics.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 18, 2007)

Holy crap, wicked pics!!! Love the second pic of the glauerti


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 18, 2007)

Great pics, monitors r amazig.

Id like to see some pics of ur set ups.


----------



## Jozz (Aug 18, 2007)

boa said:


> Since getting my V.indicus they have definitely become my favourite monitor species available in this country.
> Nice pics.


 
Why is that Boa?


----------



## Retic (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I suppose it's their beautiful colouration, good temperament and moderate size. I rate them at the top along with the Mertens. 



Jozz said:


> Why is that Boa?


----------



## glebopalma (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!

_V. indicus_ indeed is a nice monitor te keep, the temperament is something you have to like though. When I come near her she immediately start to hiss, sometimes whipping her tail.



grimbeny said:


> Id like to see some pics of ur set ups.


I'll work on that.


----------



## Retic (Aug 18, 2007)

I would love to see some shots of your indicus set up. My boy is pretty quiet although he will let you know if he doesn't feel like being touched.


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 18, 2007)

how big do they get?


----------



## scorps (Aug 18, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Retic (Aug 18, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> how big do they get?



This is about full grown, maybe a little bigger.


----------



## cris (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## Anthony88 (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 18, 2007)

im loving the _V. glauerti! _very very gorgeous makings/colourations. whats the temprement and size of these guys? and are monitors difficult to keep? thanks regards,

Nat


----------



## Reptile City (Aug 18, 2007)

*Monitors*

Yes Boa, Mangrove Monitors are amazing!
Gotta love them.
V. glauerti are my favorite, I wish they where a little bigger though.
Nice pics Glebopalma!
Here is a pic of my glauerti & mertins.
Jason


----------



## dodgie (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome pic's thanks.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 18, 2007)

great pics but what is the word acjie short for?
<3sarah


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 18, 2007)

thumbs up nice pics


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 19, 2007)

Love_snakes said:


> great pics but what is the word acjie short for?
> <3sarah


 ACANTHURUS as in Varanus Acanthurus


----------



## glebopalma (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice animal Boa! The one I have is around 130cm, full grown. And Jason, thanks for sharing, awesome red banded _V. glauerti_!







Some older pics;

male





left: female, right: male





left: male, right: female





I don't have a proper indicus enclosure pic but this one shows a bigger part from the cage.





_V. t. tristis_










_V. glauerti_










_V. a. acanthurus_ (red ackie)







herpsrule said:


> im loving the _V. glauerti! _very very gorgeous makings/colourations. whats the temprement and size of these guys? and are monitors difficult to keep? thanks regards,
> Nat


V. glauerti is one of the most gentle and colorful monitors there is. Very calm and even more curious. Max. size is around 80cm (31,5inch).

Just to share some more pics, animals from a good friend of mine;















_V. tristis orientalis_










_V. kingorum_










_V. gilleni_





_V. caudolineatus_










_V. a. acanthurus_





Cheers,

Jonne Seijdel


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 20, 2007)

makes me want one even more so!


----------



## pugsly (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow great shots. Very impressive, love the one in the log..


----------



## glebopalma (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 11, 2007)

heres a pic of my female varanus tristis tristis shes grown even bigger now she origonates from rockingham in perth WA will try to get some more recent pics of her soon now that i have the net again just got to dig out my camera i like the tristis cage you have just wondering what dimensions it is and how many animals you have in it?


----------



## channi (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG they are so gorg


----------



## glebopalma (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow Kenshin, that's one very nice looking and rare _V. tristis tristis_! Like to see some more pics, it's very hard to get images from that black tristis species.

0.1 _V. tristis tritis_ (55cm) cage dimensions; 130x50x75cm (4,25x1,6x2,4). 

@Channi: thanks!


----------



## Tristis (Sep 13, 2007)

V.tristis, ackie


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 13, 2007)

just comming back to the table with fresh pics of my female tristis shes grown like mad and as such is shedding and looks all drab and red (shes housed on red desert sand) heres some more pics anyway i want to get some pics of my male tristis but hes alot smaller then the female and is housed in his own little tank he has an extensive burrow network in his cage and only comes out to hunt or bask and when he sees me he legs it to his burrows entrance

and i thought id throw in a pic or 2 of my ackies


----------



## glebopalma (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing tristis and Kenshin, very nice species! If you guys (or other people) want to share some more pics the're always welcome


----------

